# turface pro league



## snakebite (Mar 8, 2007)

im thinking about purchasing a bag or 2 of turface pro league(grey). Can anyone who experimented with this substrate give me some feedback on this product? i have read so much negitive and postitive things about it, it just so confusing...help me out


----------



## biowheel (Jan 6, 2007)

Give us a link.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.bharada.com/aquaria_120.html


----------



## snakebite (Mar 8, 2007)

wow thats an amazing tank... is that yours?

i just like to know some feedback from anyone 
who experienced with turface


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

That tank is one of the moderators, Bill Harada. He has told me its very light weight stuff, really high CEC rating and its inert. I just couldn't find grey colored in WA state, or I would have chosen it for sure. Great price at $12 per 50# bag. You can find some more stuff on it by using the search forum tab. Its suppose to be nice stuff and is inert, not like soilmaster select which lowers KH/pH in a big way. There was a thread on it with links to info off the Krib I posted a week back in Substrate. And another link recently I saw showing mineral content etc of lots of different substrates. Turface was right near the top. 

BTW, welcome to the forum __________. lol


----------



## snakebite (Mar 8, 2007)

i appreciate all the help and info about turface...so i think ill go with turface pro league(grey)!!

would i need to add anything below it like what bill did... example black diamond?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

The Diamond Black is not necessary, but a friend recommended it so I tried it. A light dusting of peat moss on the bottom glass and a healthy dose of mulm from an established tank's substrate/filter would do just as well and cost a lot less.

As Bob (Betowess) mentions, it's very light weight so a 50# bag goes a long way.

And find some very fine point tweezers to plant your stem plants with. Using large tongs/tweezers/hemostats/fingers makes setting stems close together nearly impossible as the tips will displace too much of the surrounding material and uproot nearby stems.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Betowess said:


> Its suppose to be nice stuff and is inert, not like soilmaster select which lowers KH/pH in a big way.


Is that experience with SMS universal? I've seen some posts about it, but it seemed to be a case of it happening to some people and not others. I'm wondering if is due to batch consistency or what.

I actually want the PH lowering abilities and was going to go with AS, but now I may be doing 2 tanks and the SMS would be much cheaper.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 14, 2006)

*Turface*

You can see some good infos on my post:

*Turface better than Soilmaster*


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

aman74 said:


> Is that experience with SMS universal? I've seen some posts about it, but it seemed to be a case of it happening to some people and not others. I'm wondering if is due to batch consistency or what.
> 
> I actually want the PH lowering abilities and was going to go with AS, but now I may be doing 2 tanks and the SMS would be much cheaper.



I think its pretty universal that SMS lowers KH/pH. Somewhat dramatically, sometimes too dramatically for some. I suppose you could buy a couple of bags and test one to be sure its what you want. It wouldn't too expensive on one bag.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

The only con of using turface is when you vacuum if you do the gravel would get suck up with the dirt and water, because it very light...


----------

